# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > حرفه ای: آموزش و کد برنامه های زیبا فرم شیشه ای با نوشته های بسیار زیبا - منوهای office 2007 و login Wpf

## mansourm

باسلام :
توی این تایپیک میخوام فقط برنامه های حرفه ای و زیبا را همراه با  screen shot و کد کامل برنامه براتون بزارم
البته دوستا این فرمها فقط برروی ویندوز ویستا و نسخه های بالاتر قابل اجرا است

اولین برنامه ظاهر بسیار زیبای فرم شیشه ای اینم عکسش

Glass.jpg

البته دوستان عزیز من از فونت iran nastaligh استفاده کردم که اونم براتون گذاشتم
ببخشید حجمش بیشتر از 500 کیلوبایت بود نشد اینجا اپلودش کنم 
اینم لینک دریافت 
http://s3.picofile.com/file/7556745264/Glass.rar.html

و اینم فونت زیبای نستعلیق

----------


## mansourm

اینم برنامه ظاهر office 2007 که تمامی منو ها شبیه این قول مایکروسافتی هست
قابل اجرا برروی ویندوز xp و بالاتر

office.jpg

و اینم لینک دانلودش برای تمامی دوستان گلم

http://s3.picofile.com/file/75567569...ce0_4.rar.html

----------


## mansourm

و اینم یک فرم زیبای دریافت نام کاربر و رمز عبور با WPF

login.jpg

و اینم کینک دانلود کد سورس برنامه

http://s3.picofile.com/file/75567628...FForm.rar.html

----------


## mhq1368

> باسلام :
> توی این تایپیک میخوام فقط برنامه های حرفه ای و زیبا را همراه با  screen shot و کد کامل برنامه براتون بزارم
> البته دوستا این فرمها فقط برروی ویندوز ویستا و نسخه های بالاتر قابل اجرا است
> 
> اولین برنامه ظاهر بسیار زیبای فرم شیشه ای اینم عکسش
> 
> Glass.jpg
> 
> البته دوستان عزیز من از فونت iran nastaligh استفاده کردم که اونم براتون گذاشتم
> ...


لینکتون خرابه

----------


## mansourm

دوست عزیز خودم تست کردم همین حالا مشکلی نداشت

----------


## mansourm

اینم یک فرم زیبای دیگه برای دریافت نام کاربری و رمز عبور

فقط دوستان خواهش میکنم اگه لینک خراب بود از طریق پیام خصوصی بگید که تایپیک متنی نشه

و اگر هم خودتون یک سایت دیگه رو برای قرار دادن فایلها میشناسید بگید تا اونجا هم اپلودش کنم

login2.jpg

و اینم لینک دانلودش

http://s3.picofile.com/file/75568045...login.rar.html

----------


## mansourm

دوستان گلم اگه کسی برنامه ی زیبا داره میتونه  برای استفاده همه ی دوستان در این تایپیک قرار بده

----------


## mansourm

بشتابی بشتابید ویندوز 8  کردن  وب سایت asp

asp8.jpg

اینم لینکش خدمت دوستان گرامی
برای اجرا هم فایل html به نام demo را اجرا کنید

http://s3.picofile.com/file/75573697...aster.zip.html

----------


## Shahram_12

با تشکر از شما

من برای برنامه خودم خواستم از برنامه شماره یک شما که تغییر نحوه  نمایش فرم بود استفاده کنم ولی با مشکل عدم شناخت دستور
MARGINS
روبرو شدم میخواستم ببینم برای فعال کردن اون باید جه کاری رو انجام بدم

متشکر

----------


## mansourm

دوست گلم این کد به برنامه اضافه کن


        #region DWM API

        public struct MARGINS
        {
            public int m_Left;
            public int m_Right;
            public int m_Top;
            public int m_Buttom;
        };


        [System.Runtime.InteropServices.DllImport("dwmapi.d  ll")]
        public extern static int DwmExtendFrameIntoClientArea(IntPtr hwnd, ref MARGINS margin);


        [System.Runtime.InteropServices.DllImport("dwmapi.d  ll")]
        public extern static int DwmIsCompositionEnabled(ref int en);



        #endregion




اینم یک اسکرین شات از صفحه کد نویسی خودم 

Untitled.jpg

----------


## samadblaj

واقعا زیبا هستن ، منم حتما استفاده میکنم.
واقعا دستتون درد نکنه.

----------


## Abbas Naghdi

mansourm و mhq1368 عزیز از پروژه هایی که گذاشتین ممنون ولی هیچ کدومشون داخل ویندوز 8 کریستالی نمیشن ...  :چشمک: 
پس داخل ویندوز 8 حرفی از کریستال و ... نیست ...

----------


## mansourm

دوستان گلم من خودم اجرا کردم و اسکرین شات تهیه کردم  پس روی ویندوز 7 حتما اجرا میشه دوستان اگر روی ویندوز 8مطمئن هستند اجرا نمیشه من پوزش میخوام چون خودم هنوز  ویندوز 8نصب نکردم

----------


## mansourm

اینم نمونه برنامه فرم شیشه ای به سفارش دوستان به زبان VB.Net

vb1.jpg
vb2.jpg

و اینم لینک دانلود کد سورس

http://s3.picofile.com/file/75585110...t_src.rar.html

----------


## robocream

دوست عزیز  mansourm   ایا با vb.6 هم کار میکنه یا فقط .net

----------


## mansourm

دوست عزیز بله با .net کار میکنه 

اینم یه استایل برای Button در برنامه هاتون

button.jpg

----------


## mansourm

اینم چند تا style از button در ویندوز vista

Screenshot.jpg

----------


## programerinfonet

> دوست عزیز بله با .net کار میکنه 
> 
> اینم یه استایل برای Button در برنامه هاتون
> 
> button.jpg


دوست عزیز با تشکر از زحماتتون
فط این باتن ها رو چه طوری به پروژه ی خودمون اضافه کنیم فایلی dllی چیزی همراش نیست

----------


## programerinfonet

متوجه شدم دوست عزیز
همون فایل commandlink رو گمونم به پروژه اضافه کنیم حل بشه

----------


## mansourm

دوستان گلم من از dll و ocx و... استفاده نمی کنم به خاطر اینکه برنامه نویس بتونه اونطوری که دوست داره استفاده بکنه و خودش هم تغییراتی داخل برنامه ایجاد بکنه و همچنین برای اجرا برروی سیستم دیگر نیاز به فایل و برنامه های جانبی خواصی نباشد.

فقط و فقط از Class.cs


YaHoseinMazlum.jpg

حکمت درختی است که ریشه آن در قلب است و میوه آن در زبان و بیان

----------


## samadblaj

> اینم چند تا style از button در ویندوز vista
> 
> Screenshot.jpg


سلام زیباست ولی اگه گزینه دوم عکسش راست چین میشد بهتر بود...

----------


## mansourm

سلام دوست گلم اینها فقط یه نمونه هستن یعنی شما میتونید از اینها کمک بگیرید البته فرم دوم WPF هست اگه کار کرده باشید خیلی ساده هست

----------


## robocream

دوست گلم واقعا برنامه هات زیبا و جالب هستند اگر لطفا بکنید و یه آموزش در مورد WPF بزارید ممنون میشم


images.jpg

----------


## JaVa

عزیز یه دنیا ممنون.

لطفا اگه میشه چند تا نمونه فرم About هم که از لحاظ گرافیکی کار شدن هم بزارید ؟؟؟


با تشکر.* :بوس:

----------


## mansourm

دوست گلم اینم چند تا آموزش فارسی  به همراه چند برنامه امیدوارم به کارتون بیاد

http://s3.picofile.com/file/75652309...h_Wpf.rar.html

----------


## mansourm

دوست عزیز اینم یک نمونه فرم درباره البته من از برنامه های قبل استفاده کردم و گرفیک سلیقه ای یه یعنی هرکسی میتونه یک فرم زیبا وساده درست کنه امیدوارم به کارتون بیاد

about.jpg

----------


## samadblaj

دوست عزیز اینی که قرار دادید سی شارپ هستش که ؟
یه سوال دیگه : استفاده از این کامپوننت ها توی سیستم عامل های متفاوت مشکلاتی به همراه نخواهد داشت؟
با تشکر از زحماتی که می کشید...

----------


## mansourm

دوست عزیز این برنامه به زبان vb.net هست اگه به زبان سی شارپ میخواید در چند نمونه قبل همان فرم user control را میتونید مناسب با نیاز خودتون تغییر دهید . اگر هممشکل داشتید بگید تاخودم براتون بزارم
و سوال دوم اینکه در هیچ کدام از این برنامه هااز کامپوننت استفاده نشده و با class نوشته شده اند 
و سوال سوم اینکه قابلیت Glass  در Windows vista -windows 7 هستش یعنی برنامه تون باید در یکی از سیستم عامل های ذکر شده باشد تا شیشه ای مشاهده گردد.

----------


## SEZAR.CO

خیلی عالیه
فقط میخواستم ببینم میشه تم فرم عوض کرد یا نه؟

----------


## mansourm

دوست عزیز آره میشه و برای تم میتونید از skin و کامپوننت های زیادی که وجود داره استفاده کنید

----------


## mansourm

سلام اینم چند تا تم برای همه شما دوستان البته اینها بدون کامپوننت هستن و خودم نوشتم 

و شعار من اینه که چرا همیشه به فکر مصرف کردن باشیم و آماده باشیم  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر: 
them.jpg
them3.jpg
them1.jpg

اینم کینک دانلودش 

http://s1.picofile.com/file/75701547...mTest.rar.html

----------


## vB.N3T

سلام این خطا برای چی هست من  پروژه Glass login.r از صفه قبل دانلود کردم اما موقع اجرا این خصا رو میدهh.JPG

----------


## programerinfonet

دوست عزیز میشه برای فرم های فوق دکمه و ابزارهای دیگه هم همون طور بذاریم یا فقط فرم این شکلیه

----------


## mansourm

> سلام این خطا برای چی هست من  پروژه Glass login.r از صفه قبل دانلود کردم اما موقع اجرا این خصا رو میدهh.JPG


دوست عزیز بخاطر اینکه glass مخصوص ویندوز های vista , seven7 هست
یعنی windows xp قابلیت glass را نداره

----------


## mansourm

> دوست عزیز میشه برای فرم های فوق دکمه و ابزارهای دیگه هم همون طور بذاریم یا فقط فرم این شکلیه


دوست گلم در صفحه قبل تم  برای دکمه ها روقرار دادم  در این برنامه فقط روی ظاهر فرم هستش شمامیتونید پرژه قبلی را هم ادغام کنید و به ظاهر مورد نظرتون برسید


Screenshot.jpg

----------


## programerinfonet

خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون
بهتره سوالمو یه جوره دیگه مطرح کنم
چه طوری می تونم اسکین طراحی کنم که ظاهر فرم دکمه تکست باکس کمبوباکس و ... رو تغییر بده
ممنون

----------


## mansourm

دوست عزیز در این تایپیک اموزش مثال بالا رو مرحله به مرحله گذاشتم 
من به عنوان مثال 
برای form , status bare , title bare , icon  درست کردم برای بقیه هم کافیه داخل فایل xml شی و مشخصات مورد نظر را وارد نمایید و سپس فراخوانی کنید 

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...7-%D9%87%D8%A7

----------


## robocream

با سلام خدمت دوستان
ببخشید من میخوام یک پلیر با ظاهر km player درست کنم میتونید راهنمایی کنید

----------


## حمیدرضا1

داداش سلام.زحمت کشیدی.ممنون.ولی لینکات خرابه.کار نمیکنه.☺☻
لطفا اگه تونستی برام ایمیل کن.
oommiidd71@yahoo.com
ممنون

----------


## Direlap

تو ویندوز 8 هم امتحان کردین ؟ مثل ویندوز ایکس پی ارور میده یا نه ؟ چون ویندوز 8 قابلیت شیشه ای رو نداره.

----------


## kenman

> دوست گلم اینم چند تا آموزش فارسی  به همراه چند برنامه امیدوارم به کارتون بیاد
> 
> http://s3.picofile.com/file/75652309...h_Wpf.rar.html




رمزش چیه؟ اگر میشه رمزشو بزارین

----------


## حمیدرضا1

دوستان عزیز هر کس تونست اینا رو برام ایمیل کنه.من که هر کار کردم دانلود نشد.لینک دانلود خرابه.خرابه.خرابه

----------


## mansourm

> دوستان عزیز هر کس تونست اینا رو برام ایمیل کنه.من که هر کار کردم دانلود نشد.لینک دانلود خرابه.خرابه.خرابه


دوست عزیز همه لینک ها سالمه خودم همه رو تست کردم اگر خطا داد یه اسکرین شات بگیر بزار تا مشکلشو حل کنم
و دوست گلم این فایلها هیچکدام رمز ندارند

----------


## mansourm

> تو ویندوز 8 هم امتحان کردین ؟ مثل ویندوز ایکس پی ارور میده یا نه ؟ چون ویندوز 8 قابلیت شیشه ای رو نداره.


 دوست عزیز اگر پست های قبلی رو بخونید جواب سوالتون کامل هست

----------


## حمیدرضا1

erorr.jpgسلام دوست عزیزmansourm
من یه عکس از خطای دانلود برات میزارم

----------


## mansourm

> erorr.jpgسلام دوست عزیزmansourm
> من یه عکس از خطای دانلود برات میزارم


دوست عزیز این خطامربوط به اینترنت دانلود منیجرتونه ولی من برنامه اولوبراتون میل زدم

----------


## mansourm

دوستان گلم اینم یک نمونه فرم بارگزاری -loading-splash
1.jpg

اینم برنامه برای دانلود دوستان

----------


## ahmadradrak

سلام  به احتمال زیاد شما از اینترنت کم سرعت استفاده می کنید اگه این پسغام اومد یه بار سیستم رو restart کن کشکل حل میشه

----------


## robocream

باسلام لطفا اگه میشه یه چند تا تم برای برنامه در vb.net بزارید باتشکر

----------


## mansourm

> باسلام لطفا اگه میشه یه چند تا تم برای برنامه در vb.net بزارید باتشکر


سلام دوست عزیز تمهای اماده برای زبان های مختلف ساخته میشن اما عزیز جان من گفتم از dll و یا ocx های اماده استفاده نمی کنم 

و درپایان خواهشن این جور سوالاتو پیام خصوص بزارید

----------


## mansourm

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان عزیز اینم  برنامه ساعت انالوگ

ضمیمه 97186clock.jpg

و اینم لینک دانلود سورس برنامه

----------


## yas.asayesh

با سلام خدمت اساتید و مدیران محترم  و تشکر فراوان
این پستها رو یکی یکی خوندم و واقعا زیبا بودن من که خیلی برام زیبایی داشتن

و اگه امکان داره فقط الگوریتم کاریشو برای ایمیل بزنی ممنون میشم

yas.asayesh@yahoo.com

----------


## NasimBamdad

سلام . 

دوست عزیز اون Login  ها رو نمیشه در WinApp با C#‎ استفاده کرد ؟ حتما باید WPF باشه ؟

----------


## NasimBamdad

با کدام VS ساختید ؟ من VS 2010 دارم . 

این Error رو میده . 

ایــــــــــــــن لیـــــــــــــــنک

----------


## mansourm

> سلام . 
> 
> دوست عزیز اون Login  ها رو نمیشه در WinApp با C#‎ استفاده کرد ؟ حتما باید WPF باشه ؟


با سلام خدمت شما و همه دوستدان و مدیران محترم اگر پروژه رو بازکنید با C#‎.net میتونید از winapp هم استفاده نمایید

----------


## mansourm

> با کدام VS ساختید ؟ من VS 2010 دارم . 
> 
> این Error رو میده . 
> 
> ایــــــــــــــن لیـــــــــــــــنک


دوست عزیز و محترم من از VC.net 2008 و .net 4.0 استفاده میکنم

----------


## NasimBamdad

من از VS 2010 استفاده می کنم .اما Error بالا رو که عکسش رو هم گذاشتم میده . چه کار باید کنم تا ازشون استفاده کنم !؟

----------


## mansourm

> من از VS 2010 استفاده می کنم .اما Error بالا رو که عکسش رو هم گذاشتم میده . چه کار باید کنم تا ازشون استفاده کنم !؟


دوست عزیز فایل اجرایی رو اجرا کنید اگه فایل اجرایی  اجرا شد اما فقط source بازنمیشه لطفا بفرمائید تا convert کنم
نیازمندیها
1-.net freamwork 0.4
2-windows vista or sever7
3-visual studio 2008

----------


## NasimBamdad

[QUOTE=mansourm;1681487]دوست عزیز فایل اجرایی رو اجرا کنید اگه فایل اجرایی  اجرا شد اما فقط source بازنمیشه لطفا بفرمائید تا convert کنم
نیازمندیها
1-.net freamwork 0.4
2-windows vista or sever7
3-visual studio 2008[/QUOTE

ٌویندوز 7 - 64 بینی
Visual Studio 2010


من فایل sln. رو اجرا می کنم و اون اررور که عکس گذاشتم رو میده . و  بعدش در قسمت Solution Explorer  میزنه مثلا butiform(unavailable) چی کار باید کرد ؟ 

اگه میشه شما که Convert می کنید برای Win APP کانورت کنید

ممنونم

----------


## yas.asayesh

[QUOTE=dev-dev-dev;1681774]


> دوست عزیز فایل اجرایی رو اجرا کنید اگه فایل اجرایی  اجرا شد اما فقط source بازنمیشه لطفا بفرمائید تا convert کنم
> نیازمندیها
> 1-.net freamwork 0.4
> 2-windows vista or sever7
> 3-visual studio 2008[/QUOTE
> 
> ٌویندوز 7 - 64 بینی
> Visual Studio 2010
> 
> ...


دوست عزیز فکر کنم به خاطر ویندوز 64 بیتی هستش من خودم با 2010  بازش کردم و مشکلی نداره

----------


## es.es.es

سلام من باتن ها و فرم های سی شارپو دانلود کردم ولی نمیدونم چطوری ازش استفاده کنم

----------


## yas.asayesh

باسلام من برنامه افیسودانلود کردم ایا برای انتقال به یک سیستم دیگه باید کامپوننت خاصی نصب یادانلود بشه

----------


## keyvan_s89

دوستان من برنامه اولی رو دانلود کردم جواب هم داد ولی وقتی میخام تویه یه صفحه دیگه یه نمونه ازش بسازم که نشونش بدم اسم اون فرم تویه لیست نیست ؟! چرا

----------


## keyvan_s89

کسی نیست جواب ما رو بده ؟؟

----------


## C#‎‎_best_Programmer

داشم همه ی اینا با گت پیکسل  و ست پیکسل میشه انجام داد واقعا خوشحالم که با هات آشنا شده چون اولین نفری هستی که با راه حل کد نویسی می کنی دنبال کد اماده نیستی دمت گرم رفیق

----------


## keyvan_s89

قربونت حالا جواب سوال منو کی میدونه ؟
من میخام تویه یه فرم هام این فرم شیشه ای رو صدا بزنم 
اما وقتی میخام بنویسمclassform=new classform
glassform رو پیدا نمیکنه !
هی وایه من. :اشتباه:

----------


## Shahram_12

منم اینکارو کردم حتی فرمم رو درون یک کلاس ایجاد کردم تا با فراخونی اون کلاس مجدداً فرمم ساخته بشه ولی اینجور نشد نمیدونم شاید من بلد نیستم

----------


## farzanehaskari

با سلام میخواستم برای نوشتن یه برنامه ازتون کمک بگیرم اگه امکانش هست یه ایمیل به من بزنید ممنون
farzanahaskari@yahoo.com

----------


## systam

اقا این دکمه  vistabutton  رو چجوری در یک پر.ژه دیگه استفاده کنم  :گریه:  :خیلی عصبانی:  :عصبانی:

----------


## mohammad2407

> باسلام :
> توی این تایپیک میخوام فقط برنامه های حرفه ای و زیبا را همراه با  screen shot و کد کامل برنامه براتون بزارم
> البته دوستا این فرمها فقط برروی ویندوز ویستا و نسخه های بالاتر قابل اجرا است
> 
> اولین برنامه ظاهر بسیار زیبای فرم شیشه ای اینم عکسش
> 
> ضمیمه 94971
> 
> البته دوستان عزیز من از فونت iran nastaligh استفاده کردم که اونم براتون گذاشتم
> ...


من وقتی 

using textonglass;

قرار میدم خطا میده 

باید چه فایلی و در چه مسیری به رفرنس ها اضافه کنم 

ممنون میشم برام توضیح بدید

----------


## h2hiran

سلام و خسته نباشید
من چطور میتونم از این فرم در برنامم استفاده کنم
میخام یه فرم جدید برای یک قسمتی از پروژم بسازم که شیشه ای باشه اما نمیدونم چطور فرم شیشه ای رو اضافه کنم
ممنوم میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------

